# Bungals (Bengals) Jokes!



## Popsyche

Better late than never, I suppose! I just received these for you Bungals fans.  

Bengals Out of Playoffs - Police on Alert

1. What do you call a drug ring in Cincinnati?
A huddle.

2. Four Cincinnati Bengals in a car, who's driving?
The police.

3. Why can't Chris Henry get into a huddle on the field anymore?
It is a parole violation for him to associate with known felons.

4. The Cincinnati newspapers reported yesterday that Paul Brown Stadium
is going to take out the artificial turf because the Bengals "play
better on grass."

5. Coach Marvin Lewis has adopted a new "Honor System" for his players
- "Yes your Honor, No your Honor".


6. The Bengals had a 8 and 5 season this year: 8 arrests (literally), 5
convictions.

7. The Bengals knew they had to do something for their defense, but
they couldn't get the defensive coordinator they really wanted,: Johnny
Cochran

8. How do the Bengals spend their first week at mini-camp?
Studying the Miranda Rights.


----------



## Jason

I thought it was 9 or 10 arrests tho?


----------



## Popsyche

.jason. said:


> I thought it was 9 or 10 arrests tho?



Maybe all precincts haven't reported in yet!


----------



## Leon

having lived in Cincy for several years, the best part was hearing shit like this from the sports guys ON THE LOCAL NEWS


----------



## Dive-Baum

All those arrests but no one could find anything that could shut up "Ocho Cinco" or make him stop his riddiculous celebrations. I absolutely hate that guy.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Chad just got questioned for a murder or something that went down like 2 weeks ago.. Ohh boy. Apparently hes not a suspect tho, but we'lllllllll see


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I live in the CIncy area, I absolutely fucking hate the fucking Bengals. I'm not from around here so I'm really the only one, but I love being able to laugh at the Bengals fans everytime their dream is taken from them. One year they'll win the Super Bowl though, but I'll probably be dead, so I won't care.


----------

